# Tick season.. grrrrr



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Southern Quebec might see a bad year for ticks so don't be forgetting to do thorough checks after outings in the bush or fields.
I removed one from my leg a couple of days ago and since then I have heard from 3 friends who also removed ticks, previous years in this area I rarely heard about tick and in 10+ years out here have only removed one from myself.
Just thought i'd remind everybody


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm seeing a lot more on my dog this season. So much so that I retreated him after 3 weeks instead of the usual 4.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

apparently we have many more ticks here where i live in south missouri than yu northreners do.we also have a nasty lil varmint called a chigger.much more annoying than ticks but doesnt seem to carry any of the nasty diseases.

what i do is every morning when i walk out the door, is spray tick repellent on boots, into top of boots, pant cuffs, pant legs and around your waist band of your pants.if your going to be working in trees then spray your shirt and belly area also.

any time you brush against tall grass or trees ticks and chiggers will jump on you.as i understand they are attracted by the c02 you exhale.they are a major problem here and i have several friends effected by tick borne illnesess and its not a joke.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

poultry helps reduce the number of ticks in your yard , provided the poultry can free range in your yard , it is looking to be a bad year here also

the dog did get treated for Lyme's disease this year , with the k9 vaccine for it 

I was just talking to another 4h leader tonight that had a girl in his program get Lyme's this year.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I am sure glad we don't have chiggers here!



ridgerunner1965 said:


> apparently we have many more ticks here where i live in south missouri than yu northreners do.we also have a nasty lil varmint called a chigger.much more annoying than ticks but doesnt seem to carry any of the nasty diseases.
> 
> what i do is every morning when i walk out the door, is spray tick repellent on boots, into top of boots, pant cuffs, pant legs and around your waist band of your pants.if your going to be working in trees then spray your shirt and belly area also.
> 
> any time you brush against tall grass or trees ticks and chiggers will jump on you.as i understand they are attracted by the c02 you exhale.they are a major problem here and i have several friends effected by tick borne illnesess and its not a joke.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I walked into my daughters home after I chored at the farm last night and saw a tick climbing up the front of my my dress t-shirt right in the middle of my chest. I backed out the door hoping that she would think it was just an Izod or Polo Logo. No such luck. I had to go into the garage and strip down, turn everthing inside out and shake it out before I could go back inside. I didn't sleep last night because I dreamed about having every known tick sickness and sympton on Earth and Ork.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We're pretty used to ticks around here, so I try not to freak out when the kids or I wind up with one stuck on. My dad comes over pretty regularly to have me check his feet (he doesn't see well enough to see down that far ). They are awful out at his place. I've been trying to talk him into chickens to keep 'em down.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wife and I spent two days out on our property in MO last weekend.

Each of us found 1 tick...neither of which was attached.

I only got two chiggers...both on my right ankle. Must have missed a spot when I sprayed!

I'd say we did real well! I was expecting a lot worse. We did try to avoid unnecessary contact with vegetation.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Ticks are especially bad this year! I have never had a tick on me until a few weeks ago, and whabam, a grown woman freaking out calling her daddy about how to remove a tick! I should not have been surprised, the day before we had found 3 of them on our dog, and had to take her to the vet 2 weeks ahead of schedule for her tick medications. Even the flea collars are not working this year according to our vet. 

I did however learn a very useful tool for removing an attached tick tho! Take a clear shot glass and fill it with rubbing alcohol. Place the full shot glass over the tick, and wait till it pulls it's self out of the skin. Little to no chances of pulling the head off that way, and you can see when it comes off clearly through the fluid and shot glass! Then, you dump it out on the sidewalk and set it on fire .... the rubbing alcohol almost guarantees an easy blaze.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can get a fabric spray to put on your outdoor clothes that really works to keep ticks off you. It's good for a bunch of washings so if you put it on in the spring it's good for the summer. It might even work on chiggers but we don't have them so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

We have been pulling dozens of ticks off of ourselves and the dogs and cats this Spring. Very sad considering that 3 weeks ago we still had snow on the ground. I had some K9 Advantix on hand so I put that on the dogs. It doesn't seem to be making much of a difference, and hubby reminded me that we had switched to another product because we did not think the Advantix was very effective. 

We farm 240 acres, so keeping chickens/guineas isn't much of a solution for us.

I am really, really paranoid about ticks because we have had dogs test positive for Lyme disease and anaplasmosis (sp?). I was bitten by a Lyme-positive tick a couple of years ago, but fortunately I caught it quickly and was able to get to the doctor right away for antibiotics so I never developed the disease (I hope!). My father in law has tested positive for anaplasmosis and erlichia (sp?). And I just read about yet another tick-borne disease which has recently been identified. With a toddler in the family I just cannot take a chance on her getting infected by ticks.


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Growing up, I had learned that ticks could only be killed by burning them. Then I worked a couple of summers in the only set of mountains in North Dakota. The ticks were thick. One afternoon, after being out in the woods for a few hours, I checked for ticks on my epantlegs. I stopped counting at 24 ticks in the seams of my jeans. I didn't try to burn them all. I learned a pair of pliers do just fine. It was so common to have ticks, you just got used to them. You felt them crawling on you and picked it off. It was so bad, one night I half-woke up, realizing I had taken care of a tick in my sleep, without really waking up.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I pulled one off the back of my head at work yesterday morning. It wasn't attached but freaked out some people (city folk). I was clearing brush the evening before and thought I checked myself over pretty good. Guess I was wrong. I hate those little buggers.


----------

